# Ideal HMPK Form



## Hipeople (Aug 24, 2015)

I am very new to betta breeding, and unfortunately I can't seem to find a lot of information on what ideal half moon plakat form looks like. If someone could post either a link to information or the information itself that would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

There are two types of HMPK, more properly called by the IBC 'Show Plakat' as opposed to 'Traditional Plakat'

Lemme find the picture.










The one on the far left is Traditional Plakat, which is how you would judge a wild [/i]Betta splendens[/i], 'Fighter' Plakat, and certain show strains bred to maintain traditional form.

The middle is what most people refer to as HMPK, being Asymmetrical Show Plakat, combining the extra branching of Halfmoon form, with the basic fin-shape of Traditional Plakat. I breed this variety.

Finally, on the far right, is the Symmetrical Show Plakat, also known as the 'Shortfin Halfmoon'. This one is bred for its resemblance to longfin Halfmoon form, but in the short-finned variety.

That's about all I've got.


----------



## Hipeople (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

